# Termite Tunnels in garage



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I found my answer, Thanks to a better search this morning. Feel free to remove this posting


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tell us what you learned!!!!

I don't know squat about termites----they are not a common problem in this area,thank goodness,


----------

